# What do you use to haul your wood out of the woods to the wood pile



## stanleyjohn (Nov 18, 2012)

For me the hardest part in the wood cutting process is getting the fresh cut wood to the wood pile.I have a few 3 ft wide trials in my woods that helps but when it comes to getting the wood out!its hand carrying or a wheelbarrow.Looking for better ideas without destroying the woods to get it out.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 18, 2012)

ATV or UTV and a cart


----------



## Coal Reaper (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a j20 and make it fit where it needs to go. Split as i unload. Stack as i split.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 18, 2012)

This rig. I have a couple of bigger trailers, but this small tilting rough terrain version is my favorite. It's 84 x 38 inches plus the tongue. Country Manufacturing makes them. The current version is rated to haul 2,500 lbs. They are extremely rugged.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 18, 2012)

If money is tight and your woods aren't too muddy you could find an old garden tractor and a small trailer. If you have a little more money, you can't beat an atv.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 18, 2012)

Most of the time I use '75 JD 110,works great on these steep slopes.Plenty of power,traction is iffy in muddy,wet or icy conditions w/o chains though.Built like a tank.Occasionally I use '98 GMC Z71 1/2 ton where there's enough room on flatter/more open areas.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 18, 2012)

I use an atv and a cheap metal cart. The metal cart has taken a beaten  the pic the one one guy posted looks great but probably cost over a grand. My cheapie was 150$


----------



## Plow Boy (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is some pics of my wood getter, sorry about the quality I just took them while its dark outside
Got a trailer on back, cant really see it in the pics.  I think it is 4x6 or something close to that.


----------



## chvymn99 (Nov 18, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> This rig. I have a couple of bigger trailers, but this small tilting rough terrain version is my favorite. It's 84 x 38 inches plus the tongue. Country Manufacturing makes them. The current version is rated to haul 2,500 lbs. They are extremely rugged.


 
Thats a beautiful set up you've there, especially like the trailer.  We use just a ATV or a Garden Tractor with a trailer.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 18, 2012)

chvymn99 said:


> Thats a beautiful set up you've there, especially like the trailer. We use just a ATV or a Garden Tractor with a trailer.


 
Thank you. That is actually an ATV trailer. They have a bigger version for tractors. My Kubota RTV only has a 15 HP engine, less than many ATVs, so the trailer definitely isn't overpowered by what's towing it.


----------



## Bacffin (Nov 18, 2012)

I use this, well the Kubota mostly. The tractor fits in side 4' openings nicely and makes it's own trails too! . I just take the tractor in the dump trailer. Load up the trailer with logs or round with the tractor, and take them home, dump them and go back for the tractor when all is said and done. It really is a nice arrangement. I have also had the bed of the truck (level load) of soaking wet white oak rounds my son and I dropped at his house in the bed of the truck. Sorry, I don't have a picture of wood or the tractor in the dump trailer or the bed of the truck.

Also, I should note, the trailer is not mine, I get it from a buddy.


----------



## Plow Boy (Nov 18, 2012)

nice trailer white pine.  I really like the dual axles.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Nov 18, 2012)

Man! You guys sure no how to make it look easy.I do have a 4*4 trailer that i use with light loads with my LA100 JD lawn tractor but i have already put the lawn tractor away for the winter and it really shouldnt be used for heavy wood loads in the woods.Been thinking of looking for a used heavy duty garden tractor for hauling the wood with the trailer.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 18, 2012)

I hire a straight truck with a grapple.  Easy peasy!


----------



## gmule (Nov 18, 2012)

You would be amazed at where a 4x4 truck can go


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 19, 2012)

stanleyjohn said:


> Man! You guys sure no how to make it look easy.I do have a 4*4 trailer that i use with light loads with my LA100 JD lawn tractor but i have already put the lawn tractor away for the winter and it really shouldnt be used for heavy wood loads in the woods.Been thinking of looking for a used heavy duty garden tractor for hauling the wood with the trailer.


 
You're wise to take it easy on that LA100. Great mowers but I've seen the inside of that tranny and you don't want much weight on it.

My LT180 and 10P cart.






My Canyon, hard-workin' little truck!  Those are 24"+ rounds of green Red Oak.  Fresh cut.


----------



## Tuneighty (Nov 19, 2012)

Not having a truck I am dependent on others, and when they call to say they need some help, I help. We picked up this load of Red Oak well up the side of the mountain overlooking the Cumberland Valley.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 19, 2012)

I use either one of these to get around my bush lot.


----------



## JP11 (Nov 19, 2012)

Fortunate to be haulin' em out tree length with this.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 19, 2012)

when there's no snow on the ground I use these......








When the snow's flying, I use this.....


----------



## JP11 (Nov 19, 2012)

Scotty... what's that sled?  It's certainly got a lot of age, and NO suspension on it.



I bought the snowmobile club's skandic 500WT fan cooled. It's a great wood hauler in winter.  I still groom some trails for them, but try to use the track truck instead.  Heat and Tunes make it much more fun.

JP


----------



## wh401 (Nov 19, 2012)

I use either my JD 3320 tractor or Gator 6X4, which ever is easiest for the situation.

Rick


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 19, 2012)

85 jeep cj7


----------



## ScotO (Nov 19, 2012)

JP11 said:


> Scotty... what's that sled? It's certainly got a lot of age, and NO suspension on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 JP, it's a 74 Chaparral SSX 340.....liquid cooled, CDI ignition, it does have suspension (the factory suspension sucked so I raised it up by making new leaf springs for the skis in the spring shop that I used to work in, and put a coil-over Fox shock off of a motorcycle in the rear.  I also widened the stance of the skis which makes it more stable, it's a good sled for the age.  Great wood hauler, as it is light enough I can wrestle it around if I get stuck out in the woods.  I also have a 97 Polaris Indy XLT that I picked up last year for 200 bucks.....put a CDI in it and it runs but needs new head gaskets.......


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's my other wood hauler with this mornings load, SB Hickory!


----------



## lukem (Nov 19, 2012)

Honda Rubicon and HF trailer.


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Nov 19, 2012)

Between the Kubota, J.Deere Gator, and the Polaris 500 I'm set:


----------



## captjack (Nov 19, 2012)

John Deere 5400 with a loader and chains. Its the perfect tractor for the woods -its 68hp and has an open station so no broken glass.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 19, 2012)

Honda Foreman ATV with small trailer . . . which I then haul the wood to my pick up or pick up and trailer.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## stejus (Nov 19, 2012)

Most of the wood I cut myself is moved out by me!  End over end or carry.  It's bull work, but you do what you have to in order to get the wood.  Once I get it to the process area, I can use my lawn tracktor and cart to move it to stack area.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 19, 2012)

My back my legs and my brain along with a sled a dolly and a little helper niece sometimes. Then it goes into my truck a lot of work but for a few weeks a year I am ok with it. Besides it makes the warm winter fires even more worth it. Soon I will have my 95 Ford Ranger 4*4 restored and I will be able to have the luxury of a 4*4 for the first time in years. 

Pete


----------



## stanleyjohn (Nov 19, 2012)

stejus said:


> Most of the wood I cut myself is moved out by me! End over end or carry. It's bull work, but you do what you have to in order to get the wood. Once I get it to the process area, I can use my lawn tracktor and cart to move it to stack area.


 
Sounds like what i do! I do have some trails in my woods but they are not wide enough in many areas for a tractor or ATV.Stone walls,and some pretty rocky areas make it hard to widen the trails.So for now i either hand carry or use a wheelbarrow to get the wood to the splitting /stacking area.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 19, 2012)

Woods to stacks:


----------



## stanleyjohn (Nov 19, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> My back my legs and my brain along with a sled a dolly and a little helper niece sometimes. Then it goes into my truck a lot of work but for a few weeks a year I am ok with it. Besides it makes the warm winter fires even more worth it. Soon I will have my 95 Ford Ranger 4*4 restored and I will be able to have the luxury of a 4*4 for the first time in years.
> 
> Pete


 hey! I love your hand truck mod! I have used mine but go over a big rock and timber. Ill have to try that with mine.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 19, 2012)

stanleyjohn said:


> hey! I love your hand truck mod! I have used mine but go over a big rock and timber. Ill have to try that with mine.


Thanks it works great for rounds I am going to make the tires bigger and extend the axle for this winter I think maybe even a ski mod. 

Pete


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's mine, can move pallets of wood out to season then up to the house. Can also move large rounds and logs with it. Just bought it this year and love it so far.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Nov 19, 2012)

Thou this is not all of my toys...its what I use the most...just pick the right size truck/tractor with the right size trailer and go.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 19, 2012)

wh401 said:


> I use either my JD 3320 tractor or Gator 6X4, which ever is easiest for the situation.
> 
> Rick


 
There's no way you own a 6x4 Gator and a 3320.... Because I don't see any _pictures!_ 

(You know the rules.....)


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2012)

Compared to some equipment posted. This is child's play.  

But this is what I use. Try to skid them out when possible.  But also cut in the woods


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 19, 2012)

We fill this up 4 or 5 times a year and we are done!


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 19, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> Thou this is not all of my toys...its what I use the most...just pick the right size truck/tractor with the right size trailer and go.
> View attachment 81852
> 
> View attachment 81853
> View attachment 81854


Who's jealous THIS GUY!


----------



## trailrated (Nov 20, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> View attachment 81624
> 
> 
> This rig. I have a couple of bigger trailers, but this small tilting rough terrain version is my favorite. It's 84 x 38 inches plus the tongue. Country Manufacturing makes them. The current version is rated to haul 2,500 lbs. They are extremely rugged.


 
How are you liking your RTV500? I have one as well, and lets just say I have a love hate relationship with mine LOL. I've had mine for 2 years and have not had a problem with it. I just wish it had better suspension articulation and more torque in High gear. It is limited to certain types of terrain thats for sure. Hauling and towing it does well.


----------



## mo381 (Nov 20, 2012)

Currently use an atv and cart to get it to the trailer.  Yesterday the wife and I test drove a Polaris Ranger crew 500 and 800. Think we decided on the 500 for the size and price. Gonna sell the at. And wait a couple of weeks so we can surprise the kids.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 20, 2012)

trailrated said:


> How are you liking your RTV500? I have one as well, and lets just say I have a love hate relationship with mine LOL. I've had mine for 2 years and have not had a problem with it. I just wish it had better suspension articulation and more torque in High gear. It is limited to certain types of terrain thats for sure. Hauling and towing it does well.


 
It's my first Kubota of any kind. I'm not real happy with it. I cranked down the spring preload in the rear one notch which helped the ride. There's no helping the shifting though. I hate the metal on metal shift gate and the banging sound it makes. Mine also doesn't want to go into gear about half the time. I've seen lots of complaints about that, so I guess it's a design issue.

It's definitely under powered in my opinion. 15.6 HP working into a hydrostat just doesn't get it. I think it would do a lot better with 20 - 25 HP.

BTW, a lot of them came out of the factory improperly set up. Having to ease up on the go pedal to climb a hill in high is one of the indicators that the machine needs adjusting. There are instructions on the TractorByNet website on how to do it. They were posted by a couple of frustrated Kubota mechanics in response to complaints that Kubota would not acknowledge the problem and wouldn't or couldn't address it under warranty.


----------



## albert1029 (Nov 20, 2012)

I liked every one of those machines because this is what I have to use:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2012)

You must be in good shape Albert!


----------



## JP11 (Nov 20, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> Having to ease up on the go pedal to climb a hill in high is one of the indicators that the machine needs adjusting. There are instructions on the TractorByNet website on how to do it. They were posted by a couple of frustrated Kubota mechanics in response to complaints that Kubota would not acknowledge the problem and wouldn't or couldn't address it under warranty.


 
This is hydraulic driving vs gear driving.  It's different.  We have a snowmobile groomer which has a hand throttle and a hand forward reverse lever.  It's all hydraulic drive.  backing off on the speed you are asking it to climb the hill builds the revs back up and gets you back into the power curve of the motor.

Not saying your machine isn't under powered..  but driving a hydrostatic machine is NOT the same as driving something with gears.

JP


----------



## wh401 (Nov 20, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> There's no way you own a 6x4 Gator and a 3320.... Because I don't see any _pictures!_
> 
> (You know the rules.....)


 






Shoulda known better


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 20, 2012)

JP11 said:


> This is hydraulic driving vs gear driving. It's different. We have a snowmobile groomer which has a hand throttle and a hand forward reverse lever. It's all hydraulic drive. backing off on the speed you are asking it to climb the hill builds the revs back up and gets you back into the power curve of the motor.
> 
> Not saying your machine isn't under powered.. but driving a hydrostatic machine is NOT the same as driving something with gears.
> 
> JP


 
I've been driving and maintaining hydrostatic machines for years.

You are making the same erroneous assumption that most people make when they have never actually looked at how a Kubota RTV500 is designed, that it is controlled in a conventional hydrostatic manner. It isn't. The RTV500 does not have the typical hydrostatic swash plate control plus separate throttle setup of most hydrostatically driven equipment. Instead, it has a single speed control pedal. The swash plate is controlled automatically.

Simply stated, the speed control pedal is connected to both the fuel injection throttle body and a load sensing servo control. Engine RPM is controlled directly by the speed control pedal, while the swash plate position is controlled by the servo. As the machine starts to ascend a grade, internal hydraulic pressure increases and the servo backs off the swash plate accordingly. The speed drops, of course, but the engine RPMs stay constant. A properly adjusted machine does not require backing off the throttle (speed control pedal) in order to climb a hill under any circumstances.

The only time a change is needed by the operator is from high range to low range. That must be done while stopped and requires the operator to be able make an informed judgment regarding the load being carried or towed and the steepness of the slope to be climbed. High and low ranges are mechanical gear changes.


----------



## JP11 (Nov 20, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> I've been driving and maintaining hydrostatic machines for years..


 

I stand corrected.  We had to train our groomer operators that going full forward on the handle.. is NOT like clamping the throttle to the bar on a snowmobile.  It's counter intuitive.. but works for hill climbs to back off.. on MOST hydro stuff.

JP


----------



## lukem (Nov 20, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> I've been driving and maintaining hydrostatic machines for years.
> 
> You are making the same erroneous assumption that most people make when they have never actually looked at how a Kubota RTV500 is designed, that it is controlled in a conventional hydrostatic manner. It isn't. The RTV500 does not have the typical hydrostatic swash plate control plus separate throttle setup of most hydrostatically driven equipment. Instead, it has a single speed control pedal. The swash plate is controlled automatically.
> 
> ...


 
This is the same setup as my Rubicon (yes, a hydrostatic ATV) except a thumb throttle instead of a pedal.  Works great on my machine.  If I'm pulling a big load up a hill...you give it more throttle...not less.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 20, 2012)

None of that give the RTV the nimbleness or high-range flexibility it's owners are missing out on.  Drive a diesel Deere HPX or XUV and you will immediately see what I mean.  The RTV is better suited to dragging the space shuttle to it's launch tower rather than navigating muddy, rutted, trails carrying it's payload capacity.


----------



## albert1029 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> You must be in good shape Albert


I'll either be in good shape or it will kill me.


----------



## albert1029 (Nov 20, 2012)

wh401 said:


> Shoulda known better


That's just kick-a$$ son...


----------



## JustWood (Nov 20, 2012)

To get in,



 and to get out


----------



## Billybonfire (Nov 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> When the snow's flying, I use this.....
> 
> View attachment 81717
> View attachment 81718
> View attachment 81719


 
WOW Scotty that must be so much fun, I want to emigrate, dead jealous.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 20, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> None of that give the RTV the nimbleness or high-range flexibility it's owners are missing out on. Drive a diesel Deere HPX or XUV and you will immediately see what I mean. The RTV is better suited to dragging the space shuttle to it's launch tower rather than navigating muddy, rutted, trails carrying it's payload capacity.


 
All brands and machines have their pluses and minuses.

When compared to the machines you mentioned, the RTV500 is much less expensive, as fuel efficient as those diesels, and far better at navigating steep terrain safely with a heavy load. You don't even need the brakes to descend a steep grade.

You don't miss out on what you don't need or want and not everyone has the same requirements.


----------



## Billybonfire (Nov 20, 2012)

Started looking at all these machines and like em all.....would love to live somewhere where it snows more, must be great hauling wood with a snowmobile, or maybe it just i'm still a kid at heart .


----------



## basod (Nov 20, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> All brands and machines have their pluses and minuses.
> 
> When compared to the machines you mentioned, the RTV500 is much less expensive, as fuel efficient as those diesels, and far better at navigating steep terrain safely with a heavy load. *You don't **even* *need the brakes to descend a steep grade.*
> 
> You don't miss out on what you don't need or want and not everyone has the same requirements.


Yep after it throws you through the windshield you can rest assurred it wil not run you over


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 20, 2012)

basod said:


> Yep after it throws you through the windshield you can rest assurred it wil not run you over


 
I hear they use to be like that.  Kubota apparently got a few complaints, and they softened that sudden stop. It can still pretty dramatic though.

Any way, I'm safe. No windshield.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 20, 2012)

Most of my wood is scrounged roadside. I either drag/roll it out by hand and hookeroon or by wire rope and truck.
My '70 F350 does most of the hauling.
	

		
			
		

		
	



But the 4 wheel drive F250 does come in handy.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 20, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> To get in,
> View attachment 81921
> 
> and to get out
> View attachment 81922


 

You win !


----------



## lukem (Nov 20, 2012)

bogydave said:


> You win !


He does until a guy with a helicopter shows up...


----------



## Thistle (Nov 20, 2012)

That's what I'm hoping for next....got  probably 50 snags & equal amount on the ground for years wayyyyy over across the creek & up past 2 very steep hills near south property line.Only way to access the area is by walking or possibly talking to neighbor's (that part of  original farm was sold to 2 separate buyers about 10-12 yrs ago) & maybe I could go through their gates & park across my fence in their feedlot.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 20, 2012)

Thistle said:


> That's what I'm hoping for next....got probably 50 snags & equal amount on the ground for years wayyyyy over across the creek & up past 2 very steep hills near south property line.Only way to access the area is by walking or possibly talking to neighbor's (that part of original farm was sold to 2 separate buyers about 10-12 yrs ago) & maybe I could go through their gates & park across my fence in their feedlot.


 
Here's what you need to get that remote wood.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 20, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> All brands and machines have their pluses and minuses.
> 
> When compared to the machines you mentioned, the RTV500 is much less expensive, as fuel efficient as those diesels, and far better at navigating steep terrain safely with a heavy load. You don't even need the brakes to descend a steep grade.
> 
> You don't miss out on what you don't need or want and not everyone has the same requirements.


 Did they ever get a true 4x4 system on the RTV? 

What is the tag on the RTV500?  I know it's less than the HPX or XUV (or the RTV900/1100) but as you said, it's not really made to do 20+ MPH while carrying 1000lbs.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 21, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Did they ever get a true 4x4 system on the RTV?
> 
> What is the tag on the RTV500? I know it's less than the HPX or XUV (or the RTV900/1100) but as you said, it's not really made to do 20+ MPH while carrying 1000lbs.


 
Not sure what you mean by true 4x4 system. If you mean automatic 4x4, no, it's manual, as is the locking rear differential.

I forget exactly what I paid for mine. It was around $8K with the optional top and heavy duty work site tires. It's a fairly recent purchase.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> Here's what you need to get that remote wood.


 
A UFO? Darn it . . . first it was the abductions and bright lights . . . then it was the anal cavity probes . . . and now they're stealing our wood. Darn aliens and the U-FOs.


----------



## XJma (Nov 21, 2012)

The wife driving my 'skidder' with detroit lockers f/r, 4.88 gearing, Q78 TSLs, bilsteins, etc. Unfortunately it's also for sale .





The 'other' more street-legal skidder. stock gearing, rear locker, 32" MTs





For small stuff close to the house I just use the vermont cart. I really need to get a trailer for the JD hydro185!!

For fun I have used my sport quad to pull the ice fishing sled full of rounds.


----------



## trailrated (Nov 23, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> It's my first Kubota of any kind. I'm not real happy with it. I cranked down the spring preload in the rear one notch which helped the ride. There's no helping the shifting though. I hate the metal on metal shift gate and the banging sound it makes. Mine also doesn't want to go into gear about half the time. I've seen lots of complaints about that, so I guess it's a design issue.
> 
> It's definitely under powered in my opinion. 15.6 HP working into a hydrostat just doesn't get it. I think it would do a lot better with 20 - 25 HP.
> 
> BTW, a lot of them came out of the factory improperly set up. Having to ease up on the go pedal to climb a hill in high is one of the indicators that the machine needs adjusting. There are instructions on the TractorByNet website on how to do it. They were posted by a couple of frustrated Kubota mechanics in response to complaints that Kubota would not acknowledge the problem and wouldn't or couldn't address it under warranty.


 
Yea, I read about the servo adjustment. I have a kubota tractor as well and I'm on tractorbynet. I haven't attempted the servo adjustment yet. I have just accepted the RTV500 is what it is and at this point in the game I know what I can and can't do with it. My biggest disappointment is I wanted to use it for deer hunting and most times I can't because it can't get to where I need it to go.


----------



## XJma (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, that's a real bummer about the kubota RTV issues.  I've only ever heard good things about kubota.  Neighbor has two, one with a huge mowing deck and another front end loader.  I've borrowed the front end loader one and it was tits. 

FWIW, wifes cousin has a mule and it's not too shabby.  I've also used tow different polaris rangers on remote work sites, one of them was even a 6 passenger!!  They were both top notch and could haul bum over gnarly terrain.  Another friend has a yamaha rhino, and it is a blast.  He loves it, uses it for everything and has had no issues whatsoever. 

Even though it's totally unrelated, I'm gonna post this video of my brother and I beating on the rhino out on the ice.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 24, 2012)

XJma said:


> Wow, that's a real bummer about the kubota RTV issues. I've only ever heard good things about kubota.


 
They aren't total pieces of junk.  Far from it. But romping through the woods on rough, steep, or muddy trails is not their strong suit.  Farm chores, utility vehicle for maintaing large facilities, it does pretty well.  But there are much better choices out their for the deep-woods scrounging crowd.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 24, 2012)

Here are my hauling tools. I just realized I have not even taken a picture of my tractor with a loader full of splits yet.  That is going to have to be resolved. The 4wd Tundra Crewmax does a nice job. But when going into the woods where the paths start to get narrowed the tractor is what I use.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice tools all you guys have! Wow. I like every last one of them. Lee, stop showin off. Your making me jealous.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 24, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> They aren't total pieces of junk. Far from it. But romping through the woods on rough, steep, or muddy trails is not their strong suit. Farm chores, utility vehicle for maintaing large facilities, it does pretty well. But there are much better choices out their for the deep-woods scrounging crowd.


 
They handle steep trails or otherwise better than anything I know of, and they will do it pulling their rated load and more. The real problem is a major lack of ground clearance, which can seriously hinder rough. A six inch log across the trail is a show stopper. I don't have much experience with mine in mud, and for the most part it isn't something I have to worry about. When I have encountered it, it hasn't been a problem. I don't go in deep mud with my equipment for any reason.

Some people like to complain about the 25 mph top speed. I don't see it as a problem. No way I want to go flying through the woods or fields at high speed in any UTV. That's for the kids who don't know any better and heal faster than people my age.


----------



## wardk (Nov 25, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> It's my first Kubota of any kind. I'm not real happy with it. I cranked down the spring preload in the rear one notch which helped the ride. There's no helping the shifting though. I hate the metal on metal shift gate and the banging sound it makes. Mine also doesn't want to go into gear about half the time. I've seen lots of complaints about that, so I guess it's a design issue.
> 
> It's definitely under powered in my opinion. 15.6 HP working into a hydrostat just doesn't get it. I think it would do a lot better with 20 - 25 HP.
> 
> BTW, a lot of them came out of the factory improperly set up. Having to ease up on the go pedal to climb a hill in high is one of the indicators that the machine needs adjusting. There are instructions on the TractorByNet website on how to do it. They were posted by a couple of frustrated Kubota mechanics in response to complaints that Kubota would not acknowledge the problem and wouldn't or couldn't address it under warranty.


I had a jd 655 hydro tractor similar hp same problem, barley touch the go pedal on a hill was almost useless with a bush hog uphill.I sold it bought a new 3032e hydro can't stop it.


----------



## wardk (Nov 25, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> None of that give the RTV the nimbleness or high-range flexibility it's owners are missing out on. Drive a diesel Deere HPX or XUV and you will immediately see what I mean. The RTV is better suited to dragging the space shuttle to it's launch tower rather than navigating muddy, rutted, trails carrying it's payload capacity.


The Gator I used to have had a belt drive similar to a snowmobile vs hydrostatic,the more throttle the better the pull hydro the pull and speed a determined by the go pedal.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Nov 25, 2012)

I use a quad with a trailer and my bobcat, pickup truck on distant jaunts.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 25, 2012)

wardk said:


> The Gator I used to have had a belt drive similar to a snowmobile vs hydrostatic,the more throttle the better the pull hydro the pull and speed a determined by the go pedal.


 
That system also compensates for load.  The engine side adjusts for RPM and the transmission side adjusts for load.  The more load you have, the deeper the belt runs in the transmission pulley, effectively downshifting on the fly.  The engine rpms will increase due to the 'downshifting' and that causes the belt to run around the outside of the clutch, further enhancing the torque being put down through the drivetrain.  It's a simple, effective system that is much lower cost to maintain/repair than a hydrostatic drive.  Been proven on snowmobiles and go-carts for decades.  And yup, it works best when the loud pedal is held to the rug.


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Gasifier (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice set up there Jeff. I like that sleigh, and that is a serious Reindeer.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 26, 2012)

jeffesonm said:


>


 
I  am  not  jealous....
I am not jealous...
I am not jealous...

Ok, I lied.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Dec 2, 2012)

OK! Christmas time is coming up and Dad is looking into getting me this push cart for hauling some of the wood out of my backwoods.I will need to widen some areas of my trails to make it work but it can be done.Right now i hand carry,use a small wheelbarrow or hand cart (limited areas due to width of trails) to do the job.I do have a lawn tractor and small behind cart but its not a expensive type and dont want to risk blowing the transmission or damageing some other parts on it.in time (not near future though) i might get a old used garden tractor,ATV or RTV but money is an issue here.So for the short term will this cart make my job easier and will this hold up hauling wood out of the woods. http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ductId=100344354&R=100344354#customer_reviews


----------

